# Big granny square into an afghan



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I just finished crocheting this today. I just like the colors and the repeats evolved.

This first photo is the actual colors of it.

View attachment 20848


And this I took with the stronger color saturation, 

View attachment 20849



Just thought I'd share with you, especially since there seems to be more interests in crocheting emerging.


----------



## txplowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Love that, I've done granny squares and crocheted them together but for some reason never thought about doing 1 continuously to make an Afghan. Duh! When I've made afghans I would just do the straight across and I've been crocheting for years. Slap me upside the head. 

Hmmmm, something new to make, thank you!


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Oh it is so pretty! I love the colors. Years ago I use to do granny squares, but never thought of that either. Food for thought!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Beautiful!! I love the colors! 

My mom made me a big granny square afghan like this years ago when I was expecting. It was made in pinks. I still have it.  

Nice work!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That's Beautiful Angie.


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

really pretty I crochet some also and that's how I have made my afghans


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Beautifully done!!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I'm going to show this post to my 19yo dd. . . she was just telling me yesterday she didn't think she was going to finish the afghan she started last spring because she wasn't so enthused about knitting anymore, and thought she might try crocheting again, but said "all Nonnie" (her great-grandmother) "taught me to crochet was granny squares".

So this would be absolutely perfect for her to make!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

gorgeous Angie!!!!!


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

Brilliant! I can fly with a crochet hook, total (slow) newbie with knitting. I've done a granny square one, said never again- seemed like it took forever to join the squares. Could fly on something like that, though.

Lovely colors!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's really nice! & I love the colors!
Ive never liked doing Granny Squares. I would give a pattern like that a try.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the nice comments ladies.

And this is nice for not having to join all the little conventional Granny Squares. 

Once you do it, then you'll figure out 5 other colors you want to try.

Right now this is 4 rounds, 3 rounds, 2 rounds, 1 round of each color repeat and then the one row of single crochet of each color for the edge.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That's a lot of work you put into that Angie. I like the colors, it's very cheery


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think crochet afghans hold up better than knit ones. I don't crochet, so I haven't made any. Angie, your afghan drapes beautifully. Are you going to keep it draped over a rocking chair, or give it away?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have in mind a friend to send it to for a surprise.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lucky friend


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Love those bright colors, nice job!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Angie,
What a fabulous color choice. I love to crochet during the winter, having something on your lap to keep you warm while you are working.
Right now I am doing a scrappy wave pattern from Jan Eaton's book.


----------



## mommatwo2 (Nov 7, 2013)

I am new to crochet and I love it!


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Very pretty! It looks so lightweight and just perfect. I don't care for heavy, scratchy afgans. What kind of yarn makes it light instead of heavy? I guess I can feel the difference when I pick up the skein, huh?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

PrettyPaisley, making something "light" is in part the kind of yarn and in part the pattern and how it is worked up and also what sized crochet hook or needles you are using. The pattern above is very open - there are spaces between each group of stitches - so it is going to be lighter. 

I make a lot of afghans, especially baby ones. I will often take a bit of the yarn and do a little patch of it and keep the label from one of the skeins together with it. That way if I am looking to make up another afghan I can see how a particular yarn works up. 

After a while as you gain experience you can feel a skein and have a fair idea of how it might work up. Some yarns feel more "alive" than others. They have a lot of bounce back to them. Ever buy a sweater and after it's worn and washed it seems to simply lose it's shape so that it's never quite the sweater that it used to be? Other sweaters can get the same amount of use but they just seem to bounce back. They hold their shape and stay looking nice much longer.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

I have to echo what everyone else is saying. GORGEOUS! Love the colors, love the method. I may have done something like myself in the past, and the granny square pattern is so easy to work up.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Beautiful!!

I'm so glad crochet is popping up more often. I crocheted for years before I learned to knit.


----------



## Squeaker1943 (Oct 6, 2013)

Outstanding. I love, love, love the colors. Great combination.


----------

